# [Wet Thumb Forum]-NW Killies West Coast Weekend



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

West Coast Weekend is becoming a true West Coast killie event, this year hosted by Northwest Killies, with assistance from BAKA, SCKC & VAKC.

When: April 24-25, 2004
Where: Portland, Oregon
Speakers:
Ruud Wildekamp, Don Greig, Charlie Nunziata, Dr. Brian Watters, Tony Terceira, David Koran

For more information:
http://nwk.aka.org/pages/wcwxiii.html


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

West Coast Weekend is becoming a true West Coast killie event, this year hosted by Northwest Killies, with assistance from BAKA, SCKC & VAKC.

When: April 24-25, 2004
Where: Portland, Oregon
Speakers:
Ruud Wildekamp, Don Greig, Charlie Nunziata, Dr. Brian Watters, Tony Terceira, David Koran

For more information:
http://nwk.aka.org/pages/wcwxiii.html


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

A great place to get killies!


----------

